# Dubai overstay



## Kumamon (Jan 29, 2014)

I hope someone can offer some advice. A friend of mine has overstayed in Dubai by 25 days and counting. They were on a tourist visa.

What punishment or level of fine are they likely to face upon leaving?

Any advice would be very welcome.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

AED200 for the first day, AED100 thereafter so at 25 days that makes AED2,600.

That's if they have a renewable option on their visa, as in they can get a visa on arrival, not sure whether it works for other nationalities.

Ask the DNRD


----------



## Kumamon (Jan 29, 2014)

But there's a 10 day grace period, so in which case it's a 15 day overstay?

Excuse my ignorance on this subject.


----------



## Kumamon (Jan 29, 2014)

Does anyone know if it is possible for a third party to pay this fee by credit card over the phone?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kumamon (Jan 29, 2014)

If anyone knows the answer to this I would really appreciate hearing it.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Pay by credit card over the phone? :laugh:

No. You have to be present with your passport. 

Take a lot of cash with you and head down to the Hatta border crossing. They may factor in the grace period when tallying up the final charges, then again they may not. I suspect they won't. 

I'm going to sound judgmental here but I'm astonished at that someone allowed themselves to overstay by 25 days. There are visa run companies that charge 150 AED plus 50 AED for the visa itself. Now you're facing thousands of AED in charges. Why was your friend lazy? 

If they do not have a UK passport or one of the passports that gets visa on arrival, then they're even in deeper trouble. 

If you can't go to Hatta, the DNRD will reissue a visa (after you've paid the outstanding charges) but will charge you 700 AED for it. That's why Hatta is a better option.

Google Go Tours Dubai. They do visa runs every day. 

Or should I wonder if your friend has done something illegal and is afraid of presenting his passport for some reason? If that's the case then he's in deep, deep crap.


----------



## Kumamon (Jan 29, 2014)

Passport back, flight booked, cash wired for overstay fine (750GBP - should be sufficient). Looking like it should be ok.

Thanks for your help.


----------

